# Barcelona Nov 2015 (My first time)



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Palau Nacional. It is near the Plaça d'Espanya (Spain Plaza, Plaza de España) and has amazing fountains which are especially awesome during the night. 




DSC00543 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00544 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00536 by aethers7, on Flickr
​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice update^


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Palau Nacional at Night*

Pictures speak 1000 words. (I may use this again)


DSC00260 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00267 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00266 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00269 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00258 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00250 by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*More of the Font Màgica (Montjuïc Magic Fountain)*

It has music and laser shows.


DSC00253 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00261 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00255 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00254 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00252 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00264 by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely, a city of contrast and character.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Basílica de Santa Maria del Mar - Barcelona*


DSC00386 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00385 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00387 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00388 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00389 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00390 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00381 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00382 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00380 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Barcelona is still Barcelona despite it all*

*Palau de la Música Catalana
*



> The Palau de la Música Catalana (Catalan pronunciation: [pəˈɫaw ðə ɫə ˈmuzikə kətəˈɫanə], Spanish: Palacio de la Música Catalana, English: Palace of Catalan Music) is a concert hall in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. Designed in the Catalan modernista style by the architect Lluís Domènech i Montaner, it was built between 1905 and 1908 for the Orfeó Català, a choral society founded in 1891 that was a leading force in the Catalan cultural movement that came to be known as the Renaixença (Catalan Rebirth). It was inaugurated February 9, 1908.


More info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palau_de_la_Música_Catalana


DSC00425 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00424 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00416 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00415 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00414 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00417 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00418 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00419 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00420 by aethers7, on Flickr



DSC00422 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00423 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00413 by aethers7, on Flickr

DSC00412 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Avinguda Diagonal Obelisk*


Obelisco de la Avenida Diagonal - Barcelona by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Plaça de Sant Felip Neri*



> *Plaça de Sant Felip Neri *is a small square in the Gothic Quarter in the district of Ciutat Vella in Barcelona, Spain. The square takes its name from the Church of Saint Philip Neri which presides over the square. To the right of the church is the School of Saint Felip Neri which uses the square as a playground[1]. To the left of the church is a house used by the Oratory of Saint Philip Neri. In the centre of the square is an octagonal fountain, dedicated as a symbol of life. The architecture of the square and surrounding buildings is in the medieval Baroque-style.


More info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaça_de_Sant_Felip_Neri



DSC00336 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00333 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00332 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00334 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00337 by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Escola de la Llotja*

*Picasso studied here 
*


> The Escola de la Llotja (Catalan pronunciation: [əsˈkɔlə ðə lə ˈʎɔdʒə], "Llotja School"; Spanish: Escuela de la Lonja), officially the Escola d'Arts i Oficis de Barcelona (Barcelona Arts and Crafts School), is an art and design school located in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. The school took its name from its initial location in the Llotja de Mar palace; it was moved in 1967 to its current location at 17 Ciutat de Balaguer Street. (It also has a satellite location at 40 Padre Manyanet Street in the San Andreu neighborhood.) The first director of the school was Valencian engraver Pedro Pascual Moles, who oriented the school towards academic art advocated by painter Anton Raphael Mengs.


More info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escola_de_la_Llotja


DSC00358 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00359 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00361 by aethers7, on Flickr


DSC00360 by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Neutral :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Tapas & Expresso in Barcelona ... Gracia District*


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Delicius and tasty...  :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*A bit more from Gracia District - Barcelona*

Definitely will go back to this part of the city. It has many plazas and sights.


IMG_20151129_165950278_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


IMG_20151129_165311478_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


IMG_20151129_202742151 by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*More of the Gracia District in BARCELONA to GRECIA!!!!!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr​

Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Barcelona, Neutral :cheers:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

I am going to bring this thread back!


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

*Avinguda Diagonal Obelisk*

Here is the Obelisk again. It appears the site now will show you an image that is agreeable to you eyes, let us see:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Sagrada Familia church back in 2014 that I did not post - BARCELONA!


----------

